# Lake Tahoe 4th of July!



## Danette (Jun 9, 2009)

I just got an exchange into The Ridge Tahoe for 4th of July   
Does anyone know if the South Lake fireworks can be seen from the resort?  I remember that Denise has a Tahoe site, so I'll check that out also.  Anything else we should not miss?

Thanks,

Danette


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 10, 2009)

Just curious, by some miracle, did you get this on RCI?


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 10, 2009)

Danette said:


> I just got an exchange into The Ridge Tahoe for 4th of July
> Does anyone know if the South Lake fireworks can be seen from the resort?



Depends on where you are - some buildings face the other way and have Carson Valley Views.


----------



## Danette (Jun 10, 2009)

*II*



muranojo said:


> Just curious, by some miracle, did you get this on RCI?



No, I got it with an accommodation certificate through Interval.


----------



## BevL (Jun 10, 2009)

There is currently a two bedroom week on II at the Ridge Tahoe check in June 28th.


----------



## Phill12 (Jun 10, 2009)

Danette said:


> I just got an exchange into The Ridge Tahoe for 4th of July
> Does anyone know if the South Lake fireworks can be seen from the resort?  I remember that Denise has a Tahoe site, so I'll check that out also.  Anything else we should not miss?
> 
> Thanks,
> ...




We will be up July 3rd for the week like most years and staying in our Naegle unit. As far as I know the only place to see fireworks might be top of the Plaza building. I have read post from some staying there that they could see part of the lake. 

 We always go to the Chart House late and take our drinks out on their grass to watch the show. We use to go down by lake but sometimes it would take us over a hour to get to car and back up to the Ridge while the Chart House its a ten minute drive.

 If you just want to stand or sit in your car you could just drive back around the loop the way you came in. You passed a couple of the timeshares,I think they are the Ridge Crest and Ridge View on Tramway Drive before driving down the hill by the employees and skiers parking area outside the Ridge Tahoe Gate.  If you look to your right you will see the lake.

 One year we just grabbed a pizza from the Ridge Deli and went there and had pizza and watched the show. 

 PHIL


----------



## Danette (Jun 10, 2009)

*Thanks Phil!*

Phil, thank you for the advice!  We don't want to go down to the lake for the show - don't like the crowds and rush of people at the end.  Do you know if all the buildings have been refurbished?  Would you recommend a particular building?  In general we prefer a high floor and would like a lake view - may not have a chance as we do not own there and it's a holiday weekend, but it can't hurt to ask   

Thanks again,

Danette


----------



## Phill12 (Jun 10, 2009)

Danette said:


> Phil, thank you for the advice!  We don't want to go down to the lake for the show - don't like the crowds and rush of people at the end.  Do you know if all the buildings have been refurbished?  Would you recommend a particular building?  In general we prefer a high floor and would like a lake view - may not have a chance as we do not own there and it's a holiday weekend, but it can't hurt to ask
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Danette




 Danette, I would say to call the Ridge now and give them your reservation number and ask if they show what building your in.

 I would say view of the lake will probably not happen as I stated the Plaza seems to have some view but I have never been in Plaza. 

 Remember the good point of staying at this great resort is your up in the mountains and away from the crowds but you also give up the lake view but most people don't care because ten minute drive and you are driving around the lake.

 If you want to watch the show and have dinner you might call the Chart House and see if any openings but they book this night fast. We have 8 pm so we will eat slow then go down on the grass area to watch the show. Only ten minutes back to the Ridge.

 If your inside the gates in one of the main resort buildings you can not go wrong. 

 We own the Naegle summer which is at the top of the hill by the main club house and has three buildings with a  patio that runs from one bedroom to the second. They have gas bar-b-cues to cook those steaks which we do every  July 4th week. These three buildings are the first units built so they are the oldest and still one of the two best. Most of these are updated but after twenty five years there getting ready to completly update the kitchens and bathrooms. The Naegles are the only units more like staying in a cabin and they are great.

 The Tower (other unit we own) is high rise and across the road from main club house and are second oldest and still the most wanted along with the Naegles.

 The Plaza and Terrace are across the road from each other and  down the hill from the Tower and close to second club house and pool and only difference is the Plaza's have washer/dryer in the unit and Terrace shares on one floor. Both have been updated but the Plaza was just completed with flat screen tv's more,things we don't have in Tower or Naegle's.

 The newest is the Cascade down at bottom of the hill behind the Terrace and I have heard they are nice.:whoopie: 

 Hope you are in one of these but as you drive in on Tramway you will pass the Ridge View and Ridge Crest, and Ridge Point which are also part of the Ridge but you need to drive up to use the Ridge club area.

 Many times the II getaways have these resorts. Never been in one but understand they are nice units too!  

 Hope you will be here before dark so you can learn how to get here! Sounds like silly statement but its strange drive. The city made the Ridge area turn the road into a oneway only which sucks!
 If your coming up from Lake Tahoe slow down at the top when you see fire station on your left. If your not careful you will miss your turn to the right and be going down hill. You will be on Tramway and it goes up the hill past these timeshares and if you look off to the left you will see the Ridge Tahoe. After pasing these resorts you will go left and down this small winding road for about 200 feet and hook around going pass the big parking area. After passing this you will make right turn and stop at the main gate. From there you will drive all the way to top to club area to check in.

 When you leave you pass the main gate and turn right and follow the road to stop sign and make another right turn. When you get back to the main road going left takes you past Chart House and down to Stateline and Lake area. If at top you make a right turn and drive down the hill you can hit Carson City, Reno. 

 Try looking up the Ridge Tahoe and see the map of the resort and this will help you! If you can not find one and have a fax I can send you a copy but you should be able to see it on line.

 Hope you have great time and maybe we will run into each other!

 PHIL


----------



## Phill12 (Jun 11, 2009)

Danette said:


> No, I got it with an accommodation certificate through Interval.




 I think the reason that Muranojo was asking if you got this from Rci is you would only be in the Naegles which during summer is the best if you enjoy the patio and bar-b-cue and lay out and just enjoy.

 The Naegles were the first units built and because of this they were with Rci. They are a top timeshare resort and have been for 25 years now and when they built the Tower they went with II. Now the resort is all II except for a very small amount of Naegle owners who still use Rci. Many owners changed over to II and like I said small amount still dealing with Rci.

 It must be the times for you to get a AC to the Ridge for July 4th week because the resort is usually full except few owners trying to rent.  


 PHIL  PS You can PM me if you need something !


----------



## Danette (Jun 11, 2009)

SOFTBALLDAD3 said:


> It must be the times for you to get a AC to the Ridge for July 4th week because the resort is usually full except few owners trying to rent.
> 
> 
> PHIL  PS You can PM me if you need something !



Thanks again, Phil.  I will take you up on your offer!

Danette


----------



## Phill12 (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks again, Phil.  I will take you up on your offer!

Danette 


  Danette you might try call this morning to see if you can see what building your in. This may be best time to change if possible to another building you might like to try for!

 I had a call from the Ridge yesrterday asking if we would be up for our week and of coarse I said yes.

 This morning I called reservations and talk to a young man who told me where we were staying in Naegle building 12 where we are owners. I asked him about the call and he said they just wanted to remind people because there have been many no-shows this year and this has never happened. 

 Also if you have interest in spa treatments now good time to call! The boss made me call to book facial for her and our daughter and they both have 10 am sat.

 See you at the Chart House July 4th. 

 PHIL


----------



## Danette (Jun 28, 2009)

SOFTBALLDAD3 said:


> Danette you might try call this morning to see if you can see what building your in. This may be best time to change if possible to another building you might like to try for!
> 
> I had a call from the Ridge yesrterday asking if we would be up for our week and of coarse I said yes.
> 
> ...



I am glad I was browsing tonight!  I will call again tomorrow.
Is there a way to be notified if another post is made to a thread you have also posted on?  I see "subcriptions" in my profile, but must not be going about it the right way.  **I figured it out 

See you in a week!   

Danette


----------



## LisaH (Jun 28, 2009)

We are at the Ridge Tahoe now. Weather has been beautiful. Water is pretty warm in the lake. We own in Plaza but was assigned to Naegle again on bonus time. The resort is pretty full but we don't feel it, not in Naegle anyway. Heading back home tomorrow. Wish we could take off from work and stay longer...


----------



## Phill12 (Jun 28, 2009)

LisaH said:


> We are at the Ridge Tahoe now. Weather has been beautiful. Water is pretty warm in the lake. We own in Plaza but was assigned to Naegle again on bonus time. The resort is pretty full but we don't feel it, not in Naegle anyway. Heading back home tomorrow. Wish we could take off from work and stay longer...



 Glad Lisa to hear you are having a good time up there! 

 Which building did you get 10-11-12. I was hoping you had your Plaza so I could get a report from you but I will try and see one while up there. 

 Since we have out grown our Naegle with daughter out of house and only coming up for few days to stay with us we might sell and buy a odd year plaza to go with our Tower.

 I told the boss today that she needs to be sure when we leave July 9th to come home. We love the Naegle but not being a lock-off and the large 1450 sq ft more than the two of us need. 

 The one hang up is patio and the bar-b-ques because we love to cook those steaks out there and pop a beer or wine coolers! :whoopie: 

 PHIL


----------



## Phill12 (Jul 3, 2009)

Loading up the car and leaving for Lake Tahoe in about one hour.:whoopie: 

  The boss already has her grocery coupons so we stop in Tahoe and she shops for our week. Have to have that beer and wine coolers and yes some top meat to put on the bar-b-que few afternoons.:hysterical: 

 Hope all the Tugger's have a great July 4th. 


 PHIL


----------



## Danette (Jul 9, 2009)

SOFTBALLDAD3 said:


> Loading up the car and leaving for Lake Tahoe in about one hour.:whoopie:
> 
> The boss already has her grocery coupons so we stop in Tahoe and she shops for our week. Have to have that beer and wine coolers and yes some top meat to put on the bar-b-que few afternoons.:hysterical:
> 
> ...



It was a pleasure meeting you and Darlene on the 4th!  Thank you again for all of the advice - we loved the Naegle building with the huge patio and private BBQ - we used both!

Danette


----------



## Phill12 (Jul 11, 2009)

Danette said:


> It was a pleasure meeting you and Darlene on the 4th!  Thank you again for all of the advice - we loved the Naegle building with the huge patio and private BBQ - we used both!
> 
> Danette



 Danette it is nice to hear from you and really glad you had a good time and like the Naegles! It was nice meeting you and your husband at the Chart House. 

 As I said we were thinking of selling our Naegle after this trip but wife,daughter both said no way, they love staying there. I even asked my future son-law Chris who last year loved staying in our Tower unit. I was sure he would say sell and buy another Tower or Plaza and he also loved the Naegles and the cabin feel!

 I know he cooked those steaks this year and loved that patio and BBQ! 

 Not sure how much you know about the Tahoe area but next trip if you want a very good breakfast go down to 227 Kingsbury Grade which is about one block before Lake Tahoe Blvd you will see the Red Hut on your left side. It has been there over twenty years and only has about twenty tables seating two or four and a counter with the old red stools like the 50s old ice cream shops. Food is very good and you will never beat the service.

 We have being going there for years. We also tried the newest Red Hut just opened two months ago at 2749 Lake Tahoe Blvd and Ski Run and it was much larger but same great service and food.

 The first one open about fifty years now also on Lake Tahoe Blvd. This one about two miles father down Lake Tahoe Blvd going towards home.

 You can not go wrong with any of the three. 

 PHIL


----------

